# Restoration sHOW



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Dont no if people have seen this, thought it might be a good idea for some of the traders and demo people to have a stand of there products and skills

http://www.classiccarshows.org.uk/restor.html

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Its a good show went last year to show my Dolomite Sprint and the clutch went in show area..lol


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Didnt know you had a sprint mate, what colour is it. I have a friend who is nuts about them, i think he has had 13 over the years. I have a mk1 escort mexico project at the mo, maybe a dw old skool meet


----------

